

Ex-Goldman Programmer Found Guilty of Code Theft - wwortiz
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/ex-goldman-programmer-is-convicted/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously reported: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1992538>

Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993567>

Both have numerous comments.

------
ig1
This case is a tricky one, there's no dispute that he uploaded the code. The
dispute is whether he took GS code on purpose.

And that's hard to prove either way, but the fact he deleted the shell
history, etc. does tend to favour GS's viewpoint. He may have done it totally
innocently but that's a hard argument to make.

